# Tropical Plants



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Rob,

I know this is an old thread and I see that you didn't get an answer. I am getting set up in the island of Utila, Honduras and was wondering if you know if there are any EHB queens available to help calm down the AFB's I will be dealing with here.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Captaintat -

Note that _Rob7 _hasn't made a forum post since early 2009, so its unlikely he checks Beesource regularly. You may have better luck sending him a PM (private message). The default setting for PM handling is to send a notification to the member's regular email inbox, which means he may be alerted to your question even without coming to Beesource.


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good Idea, Done. Thanks.


----------

